# What MPG are you getting?



## PaulC (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi

Still looking for the right van, so to help me to come to a conculsion what MPG are you getting and what engine, combination, etc have you got. I ask this question because of the recent "veg oil" as fuel postings. It would seem to me that careful driving and conversion to LPG might achieve the same savings! But anyhow without any mods what are people getting?


----------



## JohnSandyWhite (Sep 5, 2007)

27mpg in our Fiat 1.9 Detheffls 462 and 8mpg in our Newmar Mountain Aire.


----------



## jiffers (Sep 5, 2007)

i run a 2.4 high top vw t4 on veg oil and get 32mpg thats about 500 miles on a tankfull and around town about 28mpg


----------



## walkers (Sep 5, 2007)

23 mpg on an old 2litre petrol ducato swift capri, not bad really with the luton and she is an old girl


----------



## GARY ENGLISH (Sep 5, 2007)

*mpg*

Have a 2.5 turbo  desil,22 foot.fully loaded plus water and fuel, around town about 20,on motorway about 25 -35 depending if you boot it.


----------



## pappajohn (Sep 5, 2007)

2.8ltr turbo,  23ft,  3.85 ton loaded,  26mpg ish.   

everyday car, toyota camry 3.0ltr v6 auto,  16mpg.   

prefer the motorhome!!!!!!!!!


----------



## guest (Sep 5, 2007)

27 mpg.....or there abouts......


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Sep 5, 2007)

pappajohn said:
			
		

> 2.8ltr turbo,  23ft,  3.85 ton loaded,  26mpg ish.
> 
> everyday car, toyota camry 3.0ltr v6 auto,  16mpg.
> 
> prefer the motorhome!!!!!!!!!


yea i used to have a reno safrane 2.2 vti executive auto 20 mpg the old beddy 2.3 petrol close on 30 and you cannot cook eat shower and sleep in the reno quids in ps  dam good job i checked my spelling as i had put a c instead of a second o in cook  !!!!!!!!!!!!! oops


----------



## t4_chris (Sep 6, 2007)

VW T4 1.9TD and I reckon I get approx 35-40mpg

I can see more if I'm really taking it slow


----------



## firefighter (Sep 6, 2007)

*mpg*

Compass Castaway 7.9 metres 2.5 peugeot turbo diesel, did about 3500 miles in France last month and averaged out at 30mpg hope of some help? Davie....


----------



## Nosha (Sep 6, 2007)

2.8JDi Fiat Ducato Chausson low profile - 25mpg back & forth to work, 27-29.6mpg on longer journeys, we travel at 65mph and are often towing a small boat. Remember these modern common rail diesels don't like the thickness on cooking oil, but our 2.2tdi Frontera will run on 30% and will give over 30mpg - not bad for a 4x4!!


----------



## clarkson (Sep 17, 2007)

My 1968 VW Type 2 with a 1641cc engine and dual Dell'orto carbs will do 28mpg around town and 28mpg fully laden on a run.  Not bad on a petrol aircooled engine.


----------



## Nomad1 (Sep 17, 2007)

after almost 4,800 miles and 4 weeks wildcamping in france my selfbuilt iveco 2.5 turbo averaged 26 mpg,, fully loaded all the time and driven at about 55 mph..and 4 weeks wildcamping we paid a total of 12 euros for camping  (and 8 euros were for stopping at mount st micheal !!)


----------



## nedrawnep (Sep 17, 2007)

*Fuel consumption*

I have a 6,200 cc Ford diesel fitted to our Dodge, driven steadily it gets 20 mpg.
Peter


----------



## pappajohn (Sep 17, 2007)

nedrawnep said:
			
		

> I have a 6,200 cc Ford diesel fitted to our Dodge, driven steadily it gets 20 mpg.
> Peter



maybe so but who wants to drive steady when you got that sort of grunt......


----------



## Boppintone (Sep 18, 2007)

Fiat 2.8 jtd 3.400 kg plus a little motorbike trailer gives me 29 - 31 mpg religiously, however I was an economy trained long distance trucker for 43 years.

Tone


----------



## Biker Jeff (Sep 18, 2007)

*****
I would have thought that 27mpg is about right on your van, i doubt whether you can get much more than that.
I get about 30 mpg on a panel van conversion with a 2.3 JTD, and like Boppingtone, i attended a fuel economy course with the haulage company i worked for.


----------



## Biker Jeff (Sep 18, 2007)

Hi *****
I guess we could all get a bit more if we religiously stuck to 56 on the motorway, but who wants to drive our motorhomes like that.
But driving our vans like we drive a truck at work does make a big difference in economy. Trying to judge traffic lights and gaps in traffic on junctions and roundabouts to keep momentum, so as not to have square wheels, makes a big difference. Also many people rev diesels too much instead of using the torque of a diesel engines power.
Having windows open will cause drag, as will underinflated tyres.
But being a trucker you will know all this already, but many dont know how to get the best fuel consumption out of their vans.


----------



## t&s (Sep 18, 2007)

*2.8jtd 32 mpg*

my new 2.8 jtd chausson has just returned 32 mpg on a round trip to copenhagen returning via paris the traffic was heavy most of the time but i am a tight fisted light footed old sod but ile still cruise at around 65 on most roads but i am not happy with 32 mpg i used to have a transit 2 ltr diesel that did 48 all the time so there must be some mods that can be done the trouble is that the fuel comapanys keep these under armed guard so we dont have much chance may be our grandchildren will !


----------



## pappajohn (Sep 18, 2007)

terry&sue said:
			
		

> my new 2.8 jtd chausson has just returned 32 mpg on a round trip to copenhagen returning via paris the traffic was heavy most of the time but i am a tight fisted light footed old sod but ile still cruise at around 65 on most roads but i am not happy with 32 mpg i used to have a transit 2 ltr diesel that did 48 all the time so there must be some mods that can be done the trouble is that the fuel comapanys keep these under armed guard so we dont have much chance may be our grandchildren will !



48mpg............uhmmmm


----------



## Biker Jeff (Sep 18, 2007)

48 MPG with a diesel transit 2L ??????
Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha I dont even get that out of my motorcycle. Some of these posts are pure fantasy.


----------



## Merlin (Sep 25, 2007)

I feel so much better having read through these posts.  I thought my Bedford (2279 cc) was exceptionally thirsty, but worked it out to 8 miles per £1 of fuel, so that must be about 28 mpg or thereabouts.  I find she's happy cruising on dual carriageways at 57 mph.  And this is fact not fiction.


----------



## cipro (Sep 25, 2007)

*Mpg*



			
				***** said:
			
		

> Our Hymer T class, with 2.8jtd still a little tight and gets around 27 mpg.
> Our older Hymer C class with 2.8 tdi was getting 27 mpg.
> I hope to get a little more with a few more miles on it as it is a lower profile than our older C class
> regards Graham




Just done 2200 miles in France over 16 days and got 26 mpg.

2.8 jtd low profile some toll roads but at one stage getting 32 mpg but the 
mountains put payed to that


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2007)

cipro said:
			
		

> Just done 2200 miles in France over 16 days and got 26 mpg.
> 
> 2.8 jtd low profile some toll roads but at one stage getting 32 mpg but the
> mountains put payed to that


Yes, it was the mountains that kept mine down as well


----------



## chigman (Oct 4, 2007)

new burstner argos 3 ltr.Done under a 1000 miles..best I`ve had is 20.6 mpg at a steady 65.

steve


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Oct 4, 2007)

Merlin said:
			
		

> I feel so much better having read through these posts.  I thought my Bedford (2279 cc) was exceptionally thirsty, but worked it out to 8 miles per £1 of fuel, so that must be about 28 mpg or thereabouts.  I find she's happy cruising on dual carriageways at 57 mph.  And this is fact not fiction.


i have a cf 2.3 petrol and am seeing about the same give or take she {may i be forgiven for saying SHE given todays pc ness }seems better on normal roads and not on motorways for some reason dont know why it only has a 4 speed box and will {trundle on happily at 55 on motorways} but more happy on highways and bieways but then again you find more places to stay and explore that way


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2008)

*Try this one*

Check this out


----------



## hillwalker (Feb 19, 2008)

i'm not that sure, but it's not alot


----------



## sundown (Feb 19, 2008)

Im getting about 20 mpg with a 2.8 ford turbo diesel 
autosleeper amethyst, seems quite poor
compared with some of you, but
of course most of my milage is in the hills


----------



## sagart (Feb 21, 2008)

Autosleepers Topaz (hightop) - T5 diesel 2.5ltr. turbo. Average 35 mph, with a range from here on Skye to family in Devon on a tankful.
Diesel here 1.13 per litre!!!


----------



## tresrikay (Feb 21, 2008)

Last real test for my van (Renault Master 2.5 120dci) was 2180 miles from here down to Dover (M/way). France, Normandy, Brittany, Louire Atlantic, Vandee and Somme, mixture of M/way and A roads but no Toll, and back home. Trip computer said average was 29.6 for the trip.


----------



## t&s (Feb 21, 2008)

fiat chausson low profile 2.8 jtd the average so far 30 mpg over the last year


----------



## jimmul (Feb 29, 2008)

I get 25-30 in my chausson flash 03 depending on how lead footed I am, but with the price of fuel going up and up, it's time I was driving a lot slower!


----------



## clarkson (Mar 1, 2008)

I have fitted electronic ignition to my '68 VW and on my last run up to North Devon I got 31mpg.  Good on petrol and I don't pay road tax.  I don't pay campsite fees either, but that is another story.


----------



## the frenchman (Mar 1, 2008)

van renault 3.0dci 22mpg
mycar 4.0 v8 18mpg
hers 2.6 v6 24mpg
carbon footprint crap
 face bothered lol!


----------

